# panelboard mounting method



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

I was helping fellow electrical contractor this week with some service work on a supermarket. 
I noticed there were several panels mounted on top of 7' tall refrigerated cases laying on their back. 
The panels contain branch circuits for the case fans, lights and defrost.

This particular building was built in 1994. I know this is not considered readily accesible, is this a code compliant install? Was it legal back in 94'?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

If those panels are for teh equipment they serve, they are ok.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are there breakers in these panels?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Got any pictures?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

If breakers and no landing, not code compliant. From the hip, mind you.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Are there breakers in these panels?


Yes there are breakers. As far as I could tell the breakers all served the lineup of cases.
Also the main was back in a mechanical room.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Got any pictures?


No photos, but I'll be back there in a week or so. Will snap some for sure.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

nolabama said:


> If breakers and no landing, not code compliant. From the hip, mind you.


What do you mean by "no landing"?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Stairs and a platform, preferably with a handrail.

Use it to get around switch height rules. Handy if the water gets up above 7' in your area.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Stairs and a platform, preferably with a handrail.
> 
> Use it to get around switch height rules. Handy if the water gets up above 7' in your area.


Nope, no landing. You need a ladder for sure, unless you're Shaquille O'neal.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Panels that serve appliances don't need to be readily accessible, just accessible.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Panels that serve appliances don't need to be readily accessible, just accessible.


Ladders ok then. Switch height would not apply because its not a switch, again lost the code book for vacation


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

nolabama said:


> Ladders ok then. Switch height would not apply because its not a switch, again lost the code book for vacation


I think so.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I think so.


:blink:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Peter D said:


> :blink:


:walkman:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i think article 240.24 might have the answer for you

240.10 as well.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i think article 240.24 might have the answer for you
> 
> 240.10 as well.


Thank you, it looks like 240.24(4) just about covers it. That's what I was having a hard time finding. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

If I was going to mount a panel, I would prefer it on it's back. I usually install them.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

sparky970 said:


> If I was going to mount a panel, I would prefer it on it's back. I usually install them.


i think this piece of equipment came with breakers already on it and the factory people installed it on the top. are they din rail mounted breakers on the equipment? or are they regular breakers


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i think this piece of equipment came with breakers already on it and the factory people installed it on the top. are they din rail mounted breakers on the equipment? or are they regular breakers


I agree that these could be factory installed breakers either DIN type or normal panelboard type.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i think this piece of equipment came with breakers already on it and the factory people installed it on the top. are they din rail mounted breakers on the equipment? or are they regular breakers


This is all plain old Sq D QO. I would guess field installed.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> If I was going to mount a panel, I would prefer it on it's back. I usually install them.


I install them too.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Ima Hack said:


> This is all plain old Sq D QO. I would guess field installed.


sometimes factory installed equipment is square d QO i was thinking to myself it could be QO usually thats what they use in my experience


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> If I was going to mount a panel, I would prefer it on it's back. I usually install them.


 
_From Websters ....Mount *:* to attach to a support_ .
Thanks for the terminoligy lesson mom. :thumbsup: 
I think most people got the jist of what I'm asking.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> sometimes factory installed equipment is square d QO i was thinking to myself it could be QO usually thats what they use in my experience


Interesting... I hadn't even considered that. I don't really have a lot of grocery store experience. They are pretty complex (to me anyway) electrically speaking.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Ima Hack said:


> _From Websters ....Mount *:* to attach to a support_ .
> Thanks for the terminoligy lesson mom. :thumbsup:
> I think most people got the jist of what I'm asking.


i think he ment he mounts the panel on the back of whatever its attached too


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i think he ment he mounts the panel on the back of whatever its attached too


If thats the case then my apologies. It was the comment that he prefers to "install" them that led me believe there was a note of sarcasm there.

Oh well, my bad.

By saying "mounted on it's back", I meant lying flat, horizontal, with breakers facing the ceiling.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Ima Hack said:


> If thats the case then my apologies. It was the comment that he prefers to "install" them that led me believe there was a note of sarcasm there.
> 
> Oh well, my bad.
> 
> By saying "mounted on it's back", I meant lying flat, horizontal, with breakers facing the ceiling.


i dont think its a code violation. if it follows the nec article i posted and is UL listed then i believe its fine. 110.3B is the UL listing code article


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the "mount" term was sarcastic. I got it. It was funny. :jester:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I think the "mount" term was sarcastic. I got it. It was funny. :jester:


It was funny, but ya gotta jab right back on this forum or you get eaten alive. 

No worries on my end!


----------

